# Best Finish for Bottle Stoppers??



## dankc908 (Mar 4, 2011)

I am wondering what others are using to finish bottle stoppers.  I am concerned that the alcohol (in wine) could have an effect on some finishes.  I thought I would go with shellawax unless there are concerns here.  Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Dan


----------



## monophoto (Mar 4, 2011)

I've generally used a combination of shellac-based sealer and WOP (gloss) on stoppers. 

I did use waterborne satin poly on one, and while it looks nice, it's a bit 'understated'. Stoppers are both functional and decorative, and the decorative aspect seems to demand a gloss finish to enhance the grain of the wood.


----------



## JimMc7 (Mar 4, 2011)

I use a CA finish but it is sometimes tough to do on some shapes (versus pens which are much easier to apply CA finish).


----------



## MarkD (Mar 4, 2011)

On the few I have made I have been using EEE UltraShine and then buffing them. I would like to find a better finish also. I considered a CA finish but not sure how good that would work with the designs on a bottle stopper.


----------



## kevrob (Mar 4, 2011)

The BEST bottle stopper finsih I have seen is Dave_M's, using Qualalacq lacquer. (http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=57629)  I have attempted to duplicate it, and while my results have not been as nice as his, they have been pretty good...but I am still in the middle of the learning-curve so-to-speak.


----------



## crabcreekind (Mar 4, 2011)

I use sanding sealer then, high friction polish them carnauba wax


----------



## Jeff Barnett (Mar 8, 2011)

EEEUltra and then Mylands friction polish. Very easy finish thats high gloss.


----------



## chrisk (Mar 8, 2011)

Sanding to 600 grit, one coat Danish oil and finally Beall buffing (white diamond + carnauba).


----------



## Rob73 (Mar 8, 2011)

I've tried many things.  My favorite looking is CA, however, as some said it depends on the shape.  I've also been happy with some EEE and friction polish,  or lacquer.


----------



## lorbay (Mar 8, 2011)

I use sanding sealer and then 3 to 4 coats of lacquer (gloss,semi or satin)

Lin.


----------



## pensbydesign (Mar 8, 2011)

3 to 4 coats of spray gross lacquer. i have not been successful with ca if there is any kind of turned details. i would like to find something new i don't care for the fumes of lacquer.


----------



## KenV (Mar 8, 2011)

If they will be used for wine -- the shellac finishes are not a good choice for long term appearance and durability.  Waxes are worse as a finish.  If used for vinegars, the same is not as true, but vinegar will cut through wax quickly and will not do shellac any favors.

Shellawax is not my preferred choice nor is any of the other friction polishes.  

Acrylics do not need an applied finish in most cases.   Stabalized woods are a mixed bag depending on the wood and the source.

For Woods -  Varnishes and lacquer with a buffed finish are more durable.   Personally I like Enduro as a hard water based finish that buffs well.   Waterlux and other wipeon varnishes (Formby Tung Oil, Danish Oil, etc) also build and polish well.   Either Renwax or Lee Valley Conservators wax leave a sales finish (that does not last beyond as couple washings).  


I advise that a little Pledge works well on the finished wood or on the acrylics


----------



## MarkD (Mar 8, 2011)

I would like to try the Enduro finish. I see that there are several too chose from. Can someone comment on which would be the best for this application?
The Rockler site has: 
*  Enduro-Var Water-Based Urethane*
*  Enduro-Var Satin Urethane Finish
**  Enduro-Var Gloss Urethane Finish*


----------



## MarkD (Mar 9, 2011)

Sorry, I didn't intend to hijack the thread. I decided to try  the Enduro finish and found several to chose from. Perhaps I should have started a new thread.


----------

